# Wie kann ich eine Gilde auflösen?



## kungash (11. Oktober 2009)

Hallo zusammen,
mir ist jetzt grad was passiert,ich wollte einer spielerin nen gefallen tun und in ihre gilde beitreten und auf einmal hat sie mich zum gildenmeister befördert so schnell konnte ich gar nicht sehn da hat sie die gilde verlassen und ich bin jetzt einziges mitglied, was kann ich da machen?
liebe grüße  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scharamo (11. Oktober 2009)

./gdisband

glaub ich ^^


----------



## Arosk (11. Oktober 2009)

Scharamo schrieb:


> /gdisband


----------



## kungash (11. Oktober 2009)

und wo gebe ich das ein?


ich habs gefunden, vielen lieben dank


----------

